# Tattoo's



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Whos got one? i am swaying to the idea of getting a tatoo but i dont know what to get? i promised myself one if i started taking the gym seriously and so on, so might get one around xmas time?

any pics of all yours?

regret it?

why did you get it?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a small one on my wrist of my lil boys name but no others, do want some though, something on the inside of my bicep(ouch)


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a big one on my arm 2 on my back and i did my own legs.

i love um and i love the feeling of getting them done.

no regrets.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Weird this thread should come up now. Couple of ours ago I was in a tatto shop for the first time in years. Gonna get a new one next week. Don't have a pic unfortunately.

Also gonna get my original one extended with some Maori design.

Considering regret: Sometimes I wonder myself though, when I leave uni and get into a serious job if i'll be stigmatised for having tats. But the be fair they are so common nowadays.

Just think it out. Not that you will regret the tat, but if I could go back to when I got my first one, I would have got it different.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive got two on my legs that i did,one on my neck,four on my right arm and one on my right shoulder!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

james4d said:


> Whos got one? i am swaying to the idea of getting a tatoo but i dont know what to get? i promised myself one if i started taking the gym seriously and so on, so might get one around xmas time?
> 
> any pics of all yours?
> 
> ...


 got **** loads check my pics .. lol


----------



## TPM (Jun 24, 2009)

I got two. One big one on each arm. No regrets and will get some more probably. Have a look on tattoofinder.com. Great site, i got both my stencils from there.


----------



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

got one on my forearm had done 4 years ago just had a new one done on my right arm took 6 hours ! addictive no regrets !


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it 

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee196/philhowe/?action=view&current=12102009038.jpg" target="_blank">








" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 7 stars going down my neck and upper spine. And also the chinese symbol for Tiger at the bottom of my stomach on the right.

I love them both and def don't regret it - but thats because they both mean something to me.

I want another one but not sure where to have it or what to have.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got one or two:lol:

no regrets at all!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i got both arms 3/4 sleeved chest done and back fully outlined all japanese stuff i love it, please check out henning jorgensen at royal tattoo the daddy of japanese tattoeing:thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Im covered and still gettin more. Love them and im friends with 3 tattooists so i dont have to pay which is a big bonus! Would post pics but they are too big and i dont know how to shrink them.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i have 3 on my arms , a tribal type one on my right calf and the best i have is my back piece wich is in my avy pic or my profile pics

probably get more when i get round to it


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

checkoutmyink is very useful site for tatts like and free.


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Got my first daughters name on my lower back and going to get my second daughters name on the back of my neck. Don't regret it as it means something to me (similar to pickle)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I've already done a bit thread on this you may find interesting mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/54097-get-your-tatts-out.html


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Left sleeve

Right shoulder

Stomach

Left side calf

Right ankle

Left foot

Right sole of foot

....and helmet :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Right half sleeve

Left half sleeve

Left inside forearm

Right wrist/band

Whole chest

Stomach

Back of neck

Right Thigh

Left thigh

Right calf

Left Ankle.......

The work continues, also been tattooing for a few years and opening my own studio summer next year, I love tattoo's and anything to do with them


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Jasus thats a lot of places to have tattoos ^^^^

Personally i love tattoos on men.

I have a baby 1 on my wrist. A little shooting star that i had done when i was 17 and ive regretted it ever since.

Stopped me from being an air hostess :whistling:

Even now as a nurse you will get some funny looks over visible tatoos off the older sisters!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

think soceity has moved on totally towards tattoos it does not seem as much frowned on like it was when you had fish and chips on the knuckles:lol:


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

I work hands on with clients all day long and no one takes a second look at my constantly visible tattoo's. Not in a disrespectful way, certainly!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Don't have any, can't imagine getting one unless it's kids name etc.


----------



## Rachie (Aug 5, 2009)

i have one on my foot! Had it about 3 1/2 years now and still love it! No regrets so far. Always tempted to get another but just dont know where!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Jasus thats a lot of places to have tattoos ^^^^
> 
> Personally i love tattoos on men.
> 
> ...


your a nurse.....



MrsDC55 said:


> i have one on my foot! Had it about 3 1/2 years now and still love it! No regrets so far. Always tempted to get another but just dont know where!!


and your a P.E. teacher......

Its late,i am drunk,i had better stop posting now,i'm off to abuse myself over these two thoughts till i pass out:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

got my first tat today!! didnt hurt didnt take long and looks fantastic!! bit red where i got some light shading, when the redness goes it will look even better. go for it!!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Lift said:


> Right sole of foot


That must of stung a bit! how did it heal?

Btw i have 1 on my right shoulder and 1 on my left forearm:bounce:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Phil #13 said:


> I love it


im sure you do love cream on your ar se! :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

btw i have a japanese style sun design i designed myself on my left arm, the tribal you can see in my avy on my right (which is now fcuked coz of my scar) and 5 stars running up my back.


----------



## firetrap17 (Nov 1, 2009)

i got um on top of boyh arms lower back calf and both sides of chest some say when u start you dont stop lol what do you think. one thing make sure its what you want and ur happy with it cause once its on its on. then its lazer or cover up.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've had this done on the back of my neck recently to add to my 30+ others


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

iv got one on the inside of my bottom lip (a heart...theres quite a long story and reason why) and another, which is slightly bigger lol, going from just under my right arm pit down to my hip (a cross which i got cos i believe in god and sometimes i make mistakes in life (drugs is one lol) and its to remind me gods always there even if i forget)...btw i dont believe in religion and dont go to church lol, any regrets...definatly not, think i might though if i get my next which will cover my back, legs and maybe an arm lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Love them!!! Addicted to them!!! Started small and just went bigger and bigger! Saw my tattooist on saturday and we decided I'm due a sleeve!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

ive got a few, just about to get a massive tribal one on my upper right arm


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Just the one for me - something very special and unique... to kind of remember when I nearly lost my wife and latest baby.

Just below my neck line in between my shoulders.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

No tatts for me. I lose interest in things in a heartbeat so if i had a tat i'm sure it'd be the same.

I've never met anyone who's got multiple tattoos that doesn't regret more than one of them, pretty much all of my mates have them.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

got 2, one on tricep one on back of my forearm.

dont regret them want another soon, moari tribal / polynesian style.

i work in a professional job for a "blue chip" company and i aklways wear a polo top in the office, no-one says a word bout the tattoo's.

infact the older ppl even ask what it means and like it lol


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a couple That I have collected over the years.

I started out with a bass clef on my right arm and then after 3 years I started to complete it. At the moment it looks like this but it needs another 5 and a half hours to complete.










Idea of the finihed design, obviously the actual one will be slightly different.










After my original bass clef I got this tattoo on my stomach, wasn't in the best shape then. Plus this photo is a bit distorted from the movement of my body.










Then in the last couple months I let a friend of mine practice his tattooing on me so he came over and I decided on the spot what I wanted. It's a sketch design of Lucky Number 7 that I've had for years. A constant work in progress. I've donated my left thigh for him to use.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

My little boy on my back :thumb:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Pagie said:


> My little boy on my back :thumb:


Jesus its Dshana:whistling:

Jokes aside thats lovely


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have got one on my right arm, its quite big. I havent had it finished yet. I love it.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Had this started on my left arm a couple of weeks ago, another 2 sittings yet










got a band on my right arm and not fogetting the juicing tazmanian devil on me bum


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ My forearm tat i also have a tribal one on my right shoulder but i havent got a good pic of it


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

one on my back and one on the side of right arm


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Now this is a tatoo


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I always imagined you to be bigger than that joe....dissapointed more than anything :laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> I always imagined you to be bigger than that joe....dissapointed more than anything :laugh:


It's not me, I'm tattoo free, and always will be. But then you probably knew that and you was joking hence the :laugh: smiley.

Not sure what the tone of that reply was, so thought I'd cover all bases. :thumb:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> It's not me, I'm tattoo free, and always will be. But then you probably knew that and you was joking hence the :laugh: smiley.
> 
> Not sure what the tone of that reply was, so thought I'd cover all bases. :thumb:


 Yeah I knew it wasnt hence the :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

asl said:


> Got my first daughters name on my lower back and going to get my second daughters name on the back of my neck. Don't regret it as it means something to me (similar to pickle)


Off topic but mate, i cant stop looking and laughing at your avatar!!!!

I have a dragon on my right calf and i do regret getting it done. Had it done when i was 16 but wish it was something. Maybe ill get it covered with something else on day..........


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah i have two.

I started working out when i saw a picture of lee priest as a young teen and thought if i ever get big i will get a superman tattoo. I set the goal of 18 inch arms to allow my self to get it. So i got it when i got big enough. Then when i was drunk in Miami i got a stupid little symbol on my forarm which looked ****. A while later i got a big one covering up the forearm. Finally i added some black tribal style (nothing out rageous) coming out of my superman to make it look more unique.

Some times i regret it because it gives you a certain look especially combined with muscles which is not some thing that you want at all times.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah i have two.
> 
> I started working out when i saw a picture of lee priest as a young teen and thought if i ever get big i will get a superman tattoo. I set the goal of 18 inch arms to allow my self to get it. So i got it when i got big enough. Then when i was drunk in Miami i got a stupid little symbol on my forarm which looked ****. A while later i got a big one covering up the forearm. Finally i added some black tribal style (nothing out rageous) coming out of my superman to make it look more unique.
> 
> Some times i regret it because it gives you a certain look especially combined with muscles which is not some thing that you want at all times.


wish i had waited till i got mine on my back lol as now my back is getting wider all the time shes starting to look like a square jawed transvestite, (thanks GHS for pointing it out pmsl)

dont care though tbh would rather have a big back with a lady boy looking tattoo then a small back and a good tattoo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ryoken said:


> wish i had waited till i got mine on my back lol as now my back is getting wider all the time shes starting to look like a square jawed transvestite, (thanks GHS for pointing it out pmsl)
> 
> dont care though tbh would rather have a big back with a lady boy looking tattoo then a small back and a good tattoo


Well i think your tat looks mint mate:thumbup1: i am sure you could get it touched up at some stage if it gets out of hand.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

My brother has around 25 tats of various things all over him,he looks mental but then again he is:lol:

He just used to go in the tattoo place with 30 brick and just pick one,stupid.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i think your tat looks mint mate:thumbup1: i am sure you could get it touched up at some stage if it gets out of hand.


Cheers Con, probably going to wait for a good few years then get it retouched up as got plenty of growing to do yet i hope lol:thumb:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I want to get a half sleeve done on my left arm this year. On the upper part.

Im going to have it start with a Poseidon (See attached) and then I love the whole clouds, cherubs, fancy writing, stars kind of thing.

All in black and white.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i wish i'd waited too, i like my tat, but i've seen other styles since that i like more.

i could get that stuff too, but i don't want to cover myself completely

going to wait until i'm sure before next inking session.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting my first two in a few weeks time 

Superman emblem on my right shoulder and the Thundercats emblem on my ass :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I've always liked tattoos but never had the guts to get one. I think they can be really sexy on a girl if they are in the right place and find them a real turn on.

Think that if I was ever to get one it would be simple and unique.


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got art on my chest as you can see from the avi, similar down my bicep, and over my shoulder to half way down my back. Like you took me a year to decide and six months to get teh work done. Made a concious decision that it could be covered by a short sleeved shirt if i wanted it to be.


----------



## shawky (Jan 14, 2009)

full left arm sleeve,5 on my right.1 on each thight front.3 on one calf,one on the other.my chest and back.and still wanting more.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've just had another 2 done! A tribal swallow each side of my lower abs


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just had outline of half sleeve done!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

getting the colour put into my half sleeve on saturday i have a 4-5 hr sitting and this friday i have a small 2hr appointment for my new arrivals name and extending some tribul i have cant wait..............


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Seems like an appropriate place to ask this, iv been speaking to a mate of mine, and she is worried that as she looses weight, it may affect the shape of the tattoo she has on her upper thigh i.e. it will get wrinkly.

Not sure if this is likely or not? She was a size 18 when she got the tattoo, going towards a size 12ish.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

depends on the type of tattoo tbh.


----------

